# AUTOGLYM - DVD prize



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Autoglym UK have offered to sort out 15 'How Clean is Your Car' DVDs as a web prize.

All you have to do is answer the following question in this link 

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? "


The Rules: 

• One entry per person. 
• Prizes to be supplied by AG uk
• The competition is open to anyone.
• The winners will be picked randomly.
• The judge’s decision is final and no correspondence will be entered in to .


UPDATE the competition will close Friday 23rd


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a decent wash mitt or microfibre covered sponge." :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be...

A leggy blonde :argie:


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be *a mild non-abrassive clay bar*


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a well priced clay kit along the lines of the Megs Quik Clay offering"


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a selection of various graded machine polishes.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be not a lot really as the rules say the winner will be picked at random and most of their stuff is pretty good if you know how to use it.


----------



## ZoE (Jun 19, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a decent range of applicators / tools to match their products "


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a selection of clay bars


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a decent wax based Alloy sealant


----------



## bassologist (Apr 24, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be an Autoglym holdal, to keep my products as good as the day i bought them


----------



## alexknight (May 2, 2007)

*Competition entry*

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be aclaerart numbered range that you can use in simple steps. I.e product one you apply first, product to you apply second etc. A simple numbered application system.

Alex


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a reasonably priced good quality 240 V random orbital machine polisher .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be Quick detail spray that's in a trigger spray rather than an aerosol.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a mild clay bar."

In my opinion the UK market is wide open for Detailing to expand. AG can be the brand to crack it, as long as they get there before Meguairs do.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a soft wheel brush


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a range of air freshners, similar to the chemical guys offering of water melon etc.


----------



## BerraST (Apr 25, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a wheel cleaner with an added protectant.

Mark.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a range of detailing brushes and applicator pads.


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

alexknight said:


> I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be aclaerart numbered range that you can use in simple steps. I.e product one you apply first, product to you apply second etc. A simple numbered application system.
> 
> Alex


You beat me to it! Great idea.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a interior wet / dry hoover with attachments to get in the smallest of places to compliment the interior range? "


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a selection of various graded machine polishes.


They already make machine polishes called 02B, 03B and 04B 

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think their products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it wouldn't be anything because I don't see a product that they don't have without venturing off into associated equipment, which unless they completely changed their facilities/business model would only result in rebranding of already existing equipment.


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a high gloss quick detailer/ spray sealent


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a paint cleaner product designed for use before SRP"

Impster


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a high foaming car shampoo"


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a long lasting wheel wax


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be *a large drying towel* "


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? "

*BEER*


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a less dusty srp.


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Serious said:


> I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a less dusty srp.


Damn it you beat me lol.

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a show glaze??

(dunno if they actually do that, but if it went on as easy as srp it would be lush)


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a product that you wipe on and leave to clean windows perfectly inside and out ever ytime without the need for buffing etc. Works for some paintwork products, why not windows! AutoGlym help us!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a good quick detailer, that enhances shine and protects the finish


----------



## MB^ (Apr 23, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a larger wheel brush that can go in all tight spots!


----------



## Ebonic (Jul 20, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a special high end "detail" line up of products including clay, staged polish, paint cleaner, glaze, sealant, wax, QD and maybe a bunch of accessories to go with it. yeah.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a set of clear buckets "


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a thicker pile mf cloth.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a spray sealant


----------



## ryan69 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be some microfibre applicator pads.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be some nice foam applicators


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a form of all purpose cleaner for interior, arches, door shut's etc...


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? "

.........a wheel cleaner that doesn't sting my eyes on a windy day!!!

 :doublesho


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? "

A LONG lasting tyre dressing! The instant tyre dressing is great, but i'd love it to last weeks not days!!


----------



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a collections of tools i.e portable cordless vac, 240volt polisher, leaf blower"


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think their products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a trim cleaner that removes SRP as bumper care just seems to cover it up for a couple of weeks, in my experience.


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be...

clay bar that uses water as a lube.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be...

A better web page...


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? "

A window polish that doesnt leave any dust.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a monkey.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be _a combined 'snow foam' and shampoo that can be used in a foam lance and/or just in a bucket_


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Bailes1992 said:


> I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a monkey.


As if by magic one appears ! :lol:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a Busty Young blonde to clean my car with Autoglym products, I can then admire the bodywork after.


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a one-step, retail available version of your lifeshine glass guard product.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nozza said:


> I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a Busty Young blonde to clean my car with Autoglym products, I can then admire *her* bodywork after.


Nozza

Your post has been corrected to read as you intended :lol:


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Nozza
> 
> Your post has been corrected to read as you intended :lol:


I was going to put 'I can then admire the Headlights' instead


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think their products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a good quality foam lance with the appropriate connectors for Karcher/Lavor pressure washers.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Autoglym UK have offered to sort out 15 'How Clean is Your Car' DVDs as a web prize.
> 
> All you have to do is answer the following question in this link
> 
> ...


When is this comp closing?


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a glass cleaning and protector (similar to rain X but better)
Tom


----------



## casper_Ac (Apr 3, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> "I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? ".


A quick detailer spray similar to Meguairs Last Touch, and a Quick Shine Spray (?) Similar to zym0l field glaze. both of which should be available in local motor factors.

Apologies if i've stood on anyones toes there or repeated anything, i didnt other reading all the posts.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? "

A version of SRP that does not mark trim with white marks.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a snow foam type cleaner


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a two bucket setup with grit-guards, wheel base etc included. Any maybe their own wet/dry vac hoovers.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? " An all purpose cleaner.


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be very expensive for them to buy the rights to the idea from me :thumb:


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a cloning machine. It could be doing my studying / exams for me while I'm out cleaning the car !!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a good drying towel


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a anti static quick detailer that has durability with a nice gloss :thumb:


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be an 'excellence' range of products aimed at the serious detailer. grit guards, clay, wheel sealant,glaze, cleaner etc.

Much in the same way super markets have the 'extra special' range. that way your weekend Halfords, bucket and sponge brigade are catered for but you can also make in roads in to the Boutique market. Maybe keep but down play the AG name in favour of the new ranges 'Posh' image.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

keep them coming some good response's so far .. End date now that would be telling


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be:

a new and improved tyre dressing with better durability!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a good selection of detailing brushes/applicators/drying towels/clay bars to enhance there already outstanding portfolio of quality product.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be? " How to use the products and in what order.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be quick detailer!


----------



## jonathanelwell (Mar 17, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would a citrus based degreaser.


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a mild soft top cleaner for frequent use.


----------



## WEIR_SJ (Mar 10, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be........

.......*someone to clean the car for me(free of charge)* "


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be more brushes with the logos all over them like the megs ones do!


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be to add colour coding to distinguish between their range of products. For example one colour for interior and other colours for various categories of exterior products."


----------



## ben (Jan 31, 2008)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a range of carnauba wax's (IE not just one)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a range of specific detailing products.


----------



## finallyanameica (Aug 31, 2007)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a high quality drying towel


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

"I am a keen Autoglym user and I think their products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a composition of nice scents to the whole range ...i.e. SRP with melon scent, QD with peach, shampoo with mango scent etc."


regards
Fritz


----------



## Lloyd_Zetec (Mar 27, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think *their* products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be an Autoglym washmitt because in the guide that came with my valet kit they used a sponge which is a big no-no


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Last day today !


----------



## cookie_ek4 (Apr 14, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think their products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be an assortment of application and finishing cloths that are washable and reusable. so i have a cloth for every job such as cleaning the windows and i wont have to bother cutting up clothes for rags all the time!

thanks
dan


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

*Autoglym Competition - Closed*

Just to say that the competion has now closed. All the winners have been notified. Thanks for all your suggestions (even the ones that involved animals). Some of these ideas have already been considered, some are presently under consideration and some were new to us. So thanks again. Will look to run another competion next month.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I won :thumb:

Thank you


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> I won :thumb:
> 
> Thank you


Maybe now you'll be able to learn how to wash a car properly!:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Maybe now you'll be able to learn how to wash a car properly!:lol:


I am trying mate :detailer:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Autoglym UK said:


> Just to say that the competion has now closed. All the winners have been notified.


In that case I'd like to say that I'm not a keen Autoglym user and select other products that I consider to be superior to their current offerings.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> I won :thumb:
> 
> Thank you


Me Too......Thank you. Only thing I've ever won:thumb:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

ive won a DVD, 1st time ive ever won anything, Thank you.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2007)

Me too maybe my luck is changing
Tom


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Griff said:


> Me too maybe my luck is changing
> Tom


Must be something about the Heathrow area :thumb:


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

petenaud said:


> ive won a DVD, 1st time ive ever won anything, Thank you.


Me too!:wave:

Surely the first time a Kraut wins something in a British forum. LOL

Thank you Autoglym:wave:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Wooohooo I won! Thanks AG UK


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

yay i wont to.

was a very nice suprise when i logged on after a couple of days of no DW as my laptop broke

thanks AG


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

haha i won aswell :thumb:


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

I won aswell big thanks to autoglym.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

yp, big thanks to AG and everyone who took part


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Is the DVD any good, worth buying?


----------



## .Martin (May 2, 2007)

Whoever the 1st person to start burning off pirate copies give me a PM :lol:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Also a winner. Thanks Autoglym.


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

winner here aswell. Cheers Autoglym :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone kno when these are getting sent out


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Many Thanks to Autoglym UK for organising this ....and watch this space as i know they have some really good competitions coming up with some great prizes


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

leeshez said:


> Congrats to the winners


Cheers, mate :thumb: (I won as well, forgot to post that - many thanks Autoglym! )


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks AG  Mine came this morning, just ripping it onto my Iphone for watching later on 

I'll report back whether its any good!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yep, mine's just arrived, but I've not opened it yet - cheers again Autoglym UK :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

got mine today, and started watching it,

thanks AG :thumb:


----------



## thebigsham (Dec 11, 2007)

Got mine in the post today but havent had time to watch it.

Thanks again autoglym!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:wall: no sign yet 
though i havent checked the post yet


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

ill just have to wait till tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Received mine today and ill watch it tonight.

Thank you Autoglym

Robbie


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

just finished watching and its pretty good, there are a few moments when i thought id do it differently, but overall its an excellent job,

the thing that i found a bit silly was the owner of the car getting offended when she is told her car isnt in very good condition, saying its her pride and joy- obviously not if its never washed :lol:

just got to watch the bonus bits now


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

stop ruining it for me 

ave still to recieve mines


----------



## VW_Bora (Nov 3, 2005)

received today. Cheers again Autoglym !!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

am i the only not to recieve thiers ?? :lol:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Got mine today, going to watch it at the weekend cos the mrs thinks its sad.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

petenaud said:


> Got mine today, going to watch it at the weekend cos *the mrs thinks its sad*.


Oh no, it's not a real tear jerker is it? I can just about hold it together when ET's ickle red heart fades out when he dies, but I'm not watching my AG DVD if it's going to make me blubber. :lol:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

:detailer::lol:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not arrived yet 

have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:lol: arrived 30 secs ago :thumb:

thanks alot autoglym


----------



## finallyanameica (Aug 31, 2007)

Got mine, just not had chance to watch it yet! Cheers to AG and I'll be keeping my eye out for more comps!


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Arrived when i got Home. 

Thanks AG


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Was an interesting DVD considering its aimed at the normal car washer, not us mentalists! 

I'd say for jo-soap public it would be great! Some good tips regarding the engine bay etc. Interestingly the inside of the wheel of the BMW which they cleaned appeared to come up brand new-even though clearly she had not washed it for 10 years just by using their wheel cleaner. Can AG confirm if anything else was used? 

Would of liked to have seen clay used-but AG tar remover was the star of the show especially on the marks on the seats

I'd love to see AG produce a pro version of this-like an uber detailing video.

AG if you need a hand give me a shout! LOL


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:lol:

that was a really good video
as king eric says it wasnt aimed at us " mentalists "
hopefully we can make a new one since AG has produced a paste wax and they will need the mentalists to show people how its done 

did anyone spot the swirls


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> that was a really good video
> as king eric says it wasnt aimed at us " mentalists "
> ...


Yeah, towards the end when they were showing the finished car I spotted a few, but then with only Paint Reno & SRP by hand (apart from the roof & bonnet as they said were machined) on a car that bad, I'm not surprised. tbh. I was expecting them to finish with EGP though?

All in all a great DVD for those not suffering with our OCD :lol: although I must admit to cringing at a couple of parts - the water blade in particular.

Best parts for me were the AG head chemist showing the raw ingredients of all AG's most popular products :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Yeah, towards the end when they were showing the finished car I spotted a few, but then with only Paint Reno & SRP by hand (apart from the roof & bonnet as they said were machined) on a car that bad, I'm not surprised. tbh. I was expecting them to finish with EGP though?
> 
> All in all a great DVD for those not suffering with our OCD :lol: although I must admit to cringing at a couple of parts - the water blade in particular.
> 
> *Best parts for me were the AG head chemist showing the raw ingredients of all AG's most popular products :thumb:*


i found that i had to turn the volume up everytime he came up :lol: then turn it back down once hes finished 
see when mark was doing the trims/rubber he says there are two ways the bringing the colour back up
the professional way and then bumper care - whats the "professional" way and how do you do it


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Guys

Can any of you lucky winners confirm if this DVD is the same as the Autoglym VHS video that has been around for some time?

Owning the VHS, I dont really want to go buy the DVD version!

Thanks in advance...

DJ


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I can't confirm 100% but I'm pretty sure it's not the same one.


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Best parts for me were the AG head chemist showing the raw ingredients of all AG's most popular products :thumb:


Have to agree. This science stuff was really interesting.:thumb:

Thanks Autoglym:wave:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

BestGear said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can any of you lucky winners confirm if this DVD is the same as the Autoglym VHS video that has been around for some time?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I will post mine to you. Its on my iphone now anyway for future use 

Then you can pass it on to someone else on here, like a library 

PM me your addy and when I am passing a post box I'll send it to you over the next week or so


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I bought one on ebay cuz I was intrigued, not sure if its the same tho, is it quite old with a bauld guy in a blue jacket?


----------



## Destroyers (Aug 30, 2007)

At a guess that will be the old VHS version which some ebay sellers have decide to put on DVD....


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a superior detailing kit made for enthusiasts


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

shaqs77 said:


> I am a keen Autoglym user and I think there products are great. However, if I could add one thing to their range it would be a superior detailing kit made for enthusiasts


The competition ended ages ago, mate, sorry


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Closed


----------

